# Jericho teases EC3 and AEW



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate that I'm a mark because I know Jericho trolls the IWC, but he posted on his Twitter and Instagram.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

If the guy is on a 5 year contract we won’t see him in AEW till 2023 lol.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Is he on a five year? Man I hope not. The sky is the limit in AEW.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> If the guy is on a 5 year contract we won’t see him in AEW till 2023 lol.


Even if he's not, he'll soon be as Vince will be happy to shell out 750k/year contract to keep him in 'E


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> If the guy is on a 5 year contract we won’t see him in AEW till 2023 lol.


Is he? They usually only gave out 3 year deal back then. He joined WWE in January 2018. That would still mean he had like a year left on his deal. Unless he signed only two year deal for some reason.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

EC3 would be great in AEW's bodyguard division, imagine the brawls that him Wardlow, Hager, Luchasaurus, and Brian Cage will get into. The only question is who would you have him guard? Kip Sabian?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

EC3 would be a fantastic pickup hes WWE run has been a fucking disaster. 

wonder when hes out of contract


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

EC3 would be awesome and no he's not on a 5 year contract. Think he's got a year left.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't know why Vince want him at RAW while he can be anything on NXT


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope Jericho is just trying to help the guy get paid or used by WWE or something. His EC3 name only had value in TNA because he was kayfabe related to the owner and could do the whole nepotism angle. He needed a new name/gimmick when he went back to WWE. I guess it could make more sense in AEW if they actually played off of TNA and Dixie - especially if Khan was open to the self deprecation to play off "Jacksonville Dixie". Hell even bring Dixie in for a promo or something. EC3 could be the Richard Holliday of the AEW version of The Dynasty.

I think I might have talked myself into him being brought in.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That’s great. Lol


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

I hope Jericho told him to ride out the year like The Revival and we will have a spot for you in AEW when that time comes. I really don’t think his character can be saved in WWE. Vince doesn’t like it and he’s been buried beyond repair. I’m sure everyone will say don’t take another WWE retread but his character was made in TNA/Impact not WWE and he’s a good heel .


----------



## wattyaknow (Oct 2, 2017)

EC3 really isn't that good & is way too similar to MJF that he would seriously need to change his character if he did get to AEW


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> Is he? They usually only gave out 3 year deal back then. He joined WWE in January 2018. That would still mean he had like a year left on his deal. Unless he signed only two year deal for some reason.





Majmo_Mendez said:


> Even if he's not, he'll soon be as Vince will be happy to shell out 750k/year contract to keep him in 'E


And booker t would say “take it” the dumb cunt


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

EC3 looks like a star. I hope he moves over when his contract is up next year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Until they get a midcard title I don't see much going different for him. But he'd probably at least get to wrestle.


Ucok said:


> I don't know why Vince want him at RAW while he can be anything on NXT


NXT wasn't doing anything with him either.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> . NXT wasn't doing anything with him either.


At least he had first North America title match, that was something for him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ucok said:


> At least he had first North America title match, that was something for him.


I mean 6 men were in that match. His WWE run has just been a let down NXT and main roster


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NXT is too workrate-centric for EC3 which is likely why he was moved up so quickly.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

We should trust AEW to present him like a billion bucks. Hope it happens.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Put him with MJF & Wardlow in the new Dynasty and move on. Perfect fit.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm not the biggest aew fan but please Jericho save ec3 been a fan since his Derrick Bateman days. Knew he was something special


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

EC3, Y2J, and MJF as the true Inner Circle of AEW, the wealthiest of wrestlers lol.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> EC3, Y2J, and MJF as the true Inner Circle of AEW, the wealthiest of wrestlers lol.


Well thematically that version of the Inner Circle would actually make sense.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Until they get a midcard title I don't see much going different for him. But he'd probably at least get to wrestle. NXT wasn't doing anything with him either.


I think adding more talent and getting 2nd TNT show go hand and hand with them getting midcard title.

With their focus on tag team wrestling and getting 7 or 8 tag teams on tv consistently. Well there's not really room for mid card title and roster isn't really deep enough for it. 


That's why they pretty much do top three feuds like we've seen with Pac/Page, Cody/Dustin, Jericho/Omega and Cody/Spears, Moxley/Omega, Jericho/Page at Double Or Nothing and All Out. Then Pac/Page, Moxley/Omega, Cody/Jericho. With now Cody/MJF, Pac/Omega, and Moxley/Jericho. 


With only midcard feuds they really have had is Sammy/Kip for Double Or Nothing, Darby/Havoc/Janela for All Out, Spears/Janela for Full Gear and now Kip/Janela or Sammy/Darby. With only one singles mid card feud going on at a time. It doesn't make sense to do mid card title.


Now with some additional talent like a EC3 at some point. Or guys like Lee, Archer or Hardy at some point or even Hager wrestling. Along with extra hour of tv. They could do 2 or 3 so called mid card feuds instead of one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> I think adding more talent and getting 2nd TNT show go hand and hand with them getting midcard title.
> 
> With their focus on tag team wrestling and getting 7 or 8 tag teams on tv consistently. Well there's not really room for mid card title and roster isn't really deep enough for it.
> 
> ...


I think they could do a midcard title right now if they just managed time better. If they'd focus less on random tags or tags just to get folk on TV. Though I think the biggest problem is match length. Raw, SmackDown, NXT, and AEW could get a lot more feuds going if they'd significantly cut back on average TV match length. 

But you are right though eventually they'll sign enough singles talent where they'll have to get a midcard title, especially when Dark or whatever starts airing on TV


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Just imagine this guy debuts on AEW and Moxley humilliates him again xDDD


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I think they could do a midcard title right now if they just managed time better. If they'd focus less on random tags or tags just to get folk on TV. Though I think the biggest problem is match length. Raw, SmackDown, NXT, and AEW could get a lot more feuds going if they'd significantly cut back on average TV match length.
> 
> But you are right though eventually they'll sign enough singles talent where they'll have to get a midcard title, especially when Dark or whatever starts airing on TV


Well I know one way AEW is trying to be different then WWE. Is showcasing tag team wrestling more. So I think they are doing that on purpose.


Plus mid card guys like say Darby, Sammy, Janela, Sabian, Spears and guys like that. Aren't over enough to make mid card feel important at all. Even if you use guys like Dustin or Daniels there.


Adding more talent along with extra tv time. Will allow them to keep focus on tag team wrestling. While adding more talent to the roster will allow them to have mid card title and let it hopefully mean something.


Since say they add Brian Cage and make him main event heel. Well then you could use a Pac in mid card title stuff for a while. Or if you give mid card title to monster like Lance Archer or Brodie Lee. Or even veteran like Matt Hardy with the title. Well then it will mean something when Darby Allin or Guevara or Jungle Boy or Luchasurus win the title down the line.

If people are watching guys like Darby, Janela, Guevara, Sabian or Spears get beat all the time by Moxley, Cody or Omega. Well then that mid card title gonna be meaningless.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Well I know one way AEW is trying to be different then WWE. Is showcasing tag team wrestling more. So I think they are doing that on purpose.
> 
> 
> Plus mid card guys like say Darby, Sammy, Janela, Sabian, Spears and guys like that. Aren't over enough to make mid card feel important at all. Even if you use guys like Dustin or Daniels there.
> ...


Agreed they're doing more tags on purpose to provide some distinction. 

That's why I'll keep saying they should steal from that part of the MNW specifically. The IC title scene midcarders didn't get much random one on one action between with the main eventers. Folk would either be wrestling somebody from there level or beating up a lower card guy. They were able to protect folk though because matches rarely ended in a clean satisfying manner so losses usually didn't feel definitive as far as the feud was concerned. 

I think they'd be best served to get about another 2 main event to upper midcard talents. About 4-5 more midcard title type people. Then about 6 primary low card guys that be used as fodder to keep the midcard strong.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

EC3 is a guy that I can't believe what they've done with him. I mean right now I think he's out of action with a concussion, or at least he was. But even before that, they were just doing nothing with him. Like, not even having him on TV and losing. Just doing nothing with him.

They had him on TV and made him a complete mute even though his best asset is his ability to talk. It was a clear case of sabotage. I don't know who he pissed off or what heat he has but his WWE run has been a complete fail and it's a shame because he has the ability to be something.

I don't know how well he would do in AEW given I can't say he's the best in the ring in any company. But it would be better than where he is now which is nowhere.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

It still baffles me that Vince literally sees nothing in the guy. He has been a jobber since he was called up. I don't get it. He has a look that Vince should like. He has a ton of personality. Is there some sort of personal grudge or something?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

EC3 is too good to be doing nothing. 

I think he'd be a great pick up for them.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Problem with hiring WWE jobbers and pushing them is it makes the whole company look like a jobber company, that's what bit TNA in the ass "OH LOOK WWE FIRED ANOTHER MID CARDER, LET'S MAKE THEM WORLD CHAMPION!"


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> Problem with hiring WWE jobbers and pushing them is it makes the whole company look like a jobber company, that's what bit TNA in the ass "OH LOOK WWE FIRED ANOTHER MID CARDER, LET'S MAKE THEM WORLD CHAMPION!"


You can say WWE jobber or guy who never gets used. Or you can say former Impact World Champion and one of their top guys. It would be one thing if he never had his TNA run and was just WWE jobber. But fans will remember him a lot more for TNA run the random times they saw him on WWE tv. 


At the end of the day tho AEW needs to sign talented people. Worrying about how it looks if Vince decided to make them jobbers or not. Is silly and defeats the purpose of AEW existing. One big reason fans want an alternative company. Is because now wrestlers careers don't have live or die on Vince opinion of them. So if a wrestler is good or talented. He can overcome Vince decision to make them jobbers or whatever in WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EC3 would be great in AEW.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> You can say WWE jobber or guy who never gets used. Or you can say former Impact World Champion and one of their top guys.


Nobody watches TNA any more, and to the casual fan he's just some guy that appeared in the back sometimes and struggled after he left NXT.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

reyfan said:


> Nobody watches TNA any more, and to the casual fan he's just some guy that appeared in the back sometimes and struggled after he left NXT.


They did still when he was there. He was wrestling with guys like Sting and Angle in 2014 on Spike tv that still got around million viewers a week. He even beat Kurt Angle to win world title in 2015 when they were on Destination Amercia(which didn't have that many less viewers then NXT does now).

EC3 is one of Impact/TNA few success stories. Of creating a top level guy with AJ, Joe (ROH kinda did him tho) and Roode. With Drew McIntyre also leaving Impact bigger star then when he went in.


So it's not like Brian Cage or Killer Kross who's best work in Impact most people didn't see. Since they were on Pursuit when nobody could watch them. Unless they streamed it off twitch. Or even last year or so on POP tv when they were only doing 100,000 something viewers. EC3 got some time to shine before Impact totally fell part in 2013-2015.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

A bit overrated but incredibly misused in WWE. Luckily he hasn't been too damaged by Vince - languishing on Main Event and the sidelines is a blessing compared to a 'comedy' role. Though with injury time added it could be years until he's free.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I just hope they don’t think every WWE guy that enters the fold should be main eventing and going over guys like Omega, Pac, Page, etc.

If they do that, they’re conditioning fans to believe WWE guys are superior, and these guys who were barely used are “better” than the AEW talent. So, why not just watch WWE where apparently all of the talent is located?

Place them solidly in the midcard and let them build their characters. Can’t have EC3, Harper, etc coming in like Moxley did and just running through all of AEW to the point that it is nothing but WWE guys vying for the title.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope EC3 stays in WWE even as a jobber as usual...
Not because I can't see AEW shows in my country, but because I find that place as a (never admitted) closed brotherhood, while it's known that Vince McMahon changes his mind about wrestlers many times.

Besides not because Jericho post a picture of him with a supposed new friend, means he really is going to support him.
I bet he thinks wrestling fans are idiots.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Afrolatino said:


> I hope EC3 stays in WWE even as a jobber as usual...
> Not because I can't see AEW shows in my country, but because I find that place as a (never admitted) closed brotherhood, while it's known that Vince McMahon changes his mind about wrestlers many times.
> 
> Besides not because Jericho post a picture of him with a supposed new friend, means he really is going to support him.
> I bet he thinks wrestling fans are idiots.


I wouldn’t call AEW a closed brotherhood. It’s more that they are being smart with their money and not doing what WCW did back in the 90s. Because offering huge contracts with creative freedom contributed to their closure.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

EC3 is really bad in the ring. He couldn’t even get over in NXT.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> I wouldn’t call AEW a closed brotherhood. It’s more that they are being smart with their money and not doing what WCW did back in the 90s. Because offering huge contracts with creative freedom contributed to their closure.


I hope they're paying Marko Stunt in something that isn't money then


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They decided to give Joey Janela money and the freedom to break the fourth wall on their television show instead of making the same mistakes as WCW...

...in an era with giant TV rights fees.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Stunt draws a reaction and has people talking, though he shouldn't be competing with guys in the way he has been.

Joey Janela is basically AEW's version of a hybrid of ECW's Mikey Whipwreck and WWF's early 90's version of Koko B Ware. Jobber to the stars and one-note (i.e facial expressions) but occasionally successful on the B show. Not sure I see the logic in him lasting 8 mins with MJF and Jon Moxley.

Until Khan is playing the heel in Inspector Gadget inspired segments, The Elite have all turned killer heel on each other, several times. And Kenny Omega is randomly trying to literally kill Sammy on live TV with help from a truck. And Darby Allin is trying to set Moxley on fire. Then they've jumped the shark.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd much rather watc


reyfan said:


> Nobody watches TNA any more, and to the casual fan he's just some guy that appeared in the back sometimes and struggled after he left NXT.


more people watched TNA when EC3 debuted on Impact than people watch AEW / NXT


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah idk about it. i loved his work in TNA, but we already have MJF. it's pretty much the same character & antics.

but yeah... no idea why he's being treated so poorly. he's a great talent w/ great look. strange.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DaSlacker said:


> Stunt draws a reaction and has people talking.


So would a literal 8 year old wrestling a match on television, so would a woman who is 9 months pregnant wrestling in the women's division, so would a conjoined twin as a tag team.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

El Hammerstone said:


> So would a literal 8 year old wrestling a match on television, so would a woman who is 9 months pregnant wrestling in the women's division, so would a conjoined twin as a tag team.


Absolutely. Getting people talking is far from the goal. And getting a reaction from mouth-breathers may not be the best indicator of widespread success.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Hasn't done a thing on WWE but it would be a decent get for AEW. Would flesh out their midcard and maybe we won't have to see Janela ever again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

They would have to repackage the guy with a totally new name and new gimmick. It could be pulled off, but the hypothetical of him going to AEW is several months away.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The Wood said:


> They decided to give Joey Janela money and the freedom to break the fourth wall on their television show instead of making the same mistakes as WCW...
> 
> ...in an era with giant TV rights fees.


If only they'd signed Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Lucha Bros...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DaSlacker said:


> Stunt draws a reaction and has people talking, though he shouldn't be competing with guys in the way he has been.


Yeah? Omega could pull his own pants down next show and defecate in the middle of the ring which would get a reaction and get people talking. It doesn't mean it should be done. The conversations about Stunt are usually how bad he is and how he's a joke who reads that and says "Whoa! I've gotta tune into TV to see the big joke that everyone hates!". Nobody.

Stunt also almost beat the World Champion and is being treated as a serious character...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lethal Evans said:


> If only they'd signed Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Lucha Bros...


The Lucha Bros and Omega aren’t going to draw. Jericho and Mox are eventually going to burn thin.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> EC3 is really bad in the ring. He couldn’t even get over in NXT.



You serious


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The Wood said:


> The Lucha Bros and Omega aren’t going to draw. Jericho and Mox are eventually going to burn thin.


I disagree about them drawing - for the wrestling fans with knowledge outside of WWE/WCW, Omega, Pentagon & Fenix are legit stars and are a big reason of why AEW is going as strong. Cody & Bucks I think would have struggled to draw. The fact they had brought Kenny, a principled and loyal guy, very old school from what people have said, walk away from the company that gave him everything and made him a star. 

Jericho & Mox were huge buzzes as well, but Jericho wasn't surprising in the slightest with the announced EVPs and backing, especially with his work in NJPW. As soon as Mox left, let's be honest it was a mark out holy shit moment that surprised us all but a lot were heading in already thinking he'd show up.

I took your original post as you saying AEW has no stars and were missing out the draws on purpose lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Christopher Near said:


> You serious


Deadly. Outside of the Ladder Match spotfest for the NA Title, what is one memorable thing he did in NXT? He's clunky and worked in TNA because he found a gimmick and the standards are low in TNA. He was presented as a babyface and the crowd never took to him. I'd love to see a list of all the three-star EC3 matches. 



Lethal Evans said:


> I disagree about them drawing - for the wrestling fans with knowledge outside of WWE/WCW, Omega, Pentagon & Fenix are legit stars and are a big reason of why AEW is going as strong. Cody & Bucks I think would have struggled to draw. The fact they had brought Kenny, a principled and loyal guy, very old school from what people have said, walk away from the company that gave him everything and made him a star.
> 
> Jericho & Mox were huge buzzes as well, but Jericho wasn't surprising in the slightest with the announced EVPs and backing, especially with his work in NJPW. As soon as Mox left, let's be honest it was a mark out holy shit moment that surprised us all but a lot were heading in already thinking he'd show up.
> 
> I took your original post as you saying AEW has no stars and were missing out the draws on purpose lol.


Well, they say they are missing out on them on purpose (in the case of Orton and Cain Velasquez). They're just choosing WWE or ROH though.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Have him join the inner circle and have storyline where he goes for Jericho's leadership spot in the group, he has shown in the past he can play a charcter well with an over inflated arrogance to pull off such a storyline.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> Have him join the inner circle and have storyline where he goes for Jericho's leadership spot in the group, he has shown in the past he can play a charcter well with an over inflated arrogance to pull off such a storyline.


EC3 is not good enough to carry that spot. He is bad in the ring. Jericho vs. EC3 will be a bad match.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Whos behind this video?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Please no more fucking empty arena debuts.Fucking hold off all these guys until fans come. Let them have a break and bring em to have crowd reactions and properly build hype.They need to hold off on any mega angles


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Please no more fucking empty arena debuts.Fucking hold off all these guys until fans come. Let them have a break and bring em to have crowd reactions and properly build hype.They need to hold off on any mega angles


They've got a TV show to think about as well though. Imagine how dull AEW will be in December if restrictions are in place and they stick with no new debuts and no mega angles


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

LOL another WWE jobber who'll be getting a push in AEW. I wish they'd just give this a rest.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They've got a TV show to think about as well though. Imagine how dull AEW will be in December if restrictions are in place and they stick with no new debuts and no mega angles



A show can continue to be good with the roster they have.What if wwe never let them go ? they would be just using the roster they have


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> A show can continue to be good with the roster they have.What if wwe never let them go ? they would be just using the roster they have


So you expect AEW to sign and pay people they aren't going to use for 12 months? 

Or are you saying they shouldn't add to the roster and wait, whilst running the risk of missing out on good talent altogether?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> So you expect AEW to sign and pay people they aren't going to use for 12 months?
> 
> Or are you saying they shouldn't add to the roster and wait, whilst running the risk of missing out on good talent altogether?





Erik. said:


> So you expect AEW to sign and pay people they aren't going to use for 12 months?
> 
> Or are you saying they shouldn't add to the roster and wait, whilst running the risk of missing out on good talent altogether?


If they signed them they aint missing out, Just waiting. The generation of now just dont get it. Yes of course its dollar signs just sitting for Tony but debuting in front of no one having zero idea if these guys are over is a problem. A proper promotion books storylines based off popularity. Lee is a great example of someone that is not going to be over with the crowd and has a lot of people not feeling him already and yet because no crowd he might get pushed to the moon.

Just my perspective. Not necessarily good but neither is the other side of the fence. So of course really times like this any option has draw backs that dont benefit 


The point of building a business to success is to think long term and not hot shot

So again i do see positives and negatives to either side of the fence.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> If they signed them they aint missing out, Just waiting. The generation of now just dont get it. Yes of course its dollar signs just sitting for Tony but debuting in front of no one having zero idea if these guys are over is a problem. A proper promotion books storylines based off popularity. Lee is a great example of someone that is not going to be over with the crowd and has a lot of people not feeling him already and yet because no crowd he might get pushed to the moon.
> 
> Just my perspective. Not necessarily good but neither is the other side of the fence. So of course really times like this any option has draw backs that dont benefit
> 
> ...


But it's a poor business decision. You're literally wasting thousands upon thousands. 

Its nothing about the generation of now. Its getting top fresh talent in to improve a company and improve a show. EC3, Rusev, Revolt, Cage etc. Whether you like any of these guys or not, they improve the product by just being better than most of the mid card or main event acts they have. 

Brodie isn't going to get pushed to the moon at all. And he probably would have been over. He's pretty highly respected and was adored before his AEW run, so the crowd would have popped pretty big for his unveiling. Whether or not they'd have continued is a different matter but we'll never know 

I just don't see how signing talent and keeping them off TV for 12 months or however long it is until audiences are back is good business whatsoever. And I don't see how signing good talent available and putting them on TV is a bad deal for business. 

It potentially gets fresh eyes on the product if anything.


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

All major sports leagues in the world are planning not to have fans in the stands for the forsseable future into the fall, Whether AEW and WWE fit into that catagory or not is not the real point. Going forward the only way TNT and AEW will be able to judge their product is viewship numbers. I understand AEW has a 5 year contract and is in no chance of losing. But if your number stagnate or decline, AEW has less value to TNT and their sponsers. So in my long winded answer is you need to be creative and deal with the facts that debuts and angles may have to be done infront of no fans, No way the wrestling business as a whole will wait 12 months or longer to debut someone in front of a crowd.


----------



## civillianslaave (May 22, 2020)

I hated EC3 at first ( on TNA/Impact ) but the more I watched the more i loved his mic skills and his in ring skills. Followed him for years there. When he went back to WWE I figured he would sink. He's had f**k all done with him. Feels like he was brought in just for the sake of it. Which is a total waste of talent. I can't see him going back to Impact , AEW would be a good fit for him at some point though


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dice Morgan said:


> All major sports leagues in the world are planning not to have fans in the stands for the forsseable future into the fall, Whether AEW and WWE fit into that catagory or not is not the real point. Going forward the only way TNT and AEW will be able to judge their product is viewship numbers. I understand AEW has a 5 year contract and is in no chance of losing. But if your number stagnate or decline, AEW has less value to TNT and their sponsers. So in my long winded answer is you need to be creative and deal with the facts that debuts and angles may have to be done infront of no fans, No way the wrestling business as a whole will wait 12 months or longer to debut someone in front of a crowd.


One of these guys are definitely debuting at DON. Rusev and EC3 have to wait the full 90 days. The Revolt or Sting could show up now. I'd love if Sting revealed himself as the actual leader of the Dark Order. Brodie's boss if you will. Then you just have Sting make very limited appearances so that Brodie is still #1. Sting only needs to show up for the big angles or for video packages that he can film at home.

Or have Sting be Darby Allin's manager...the face paint similarities are there. For big matches, have Darby don the Sting face paint. How awesome would that be?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

But in all seriousness its likely they will show up at DON i assume ? They should come in and fucking destroy the dark order and lee and fire whoever keeps creating these stupid factions. Which is a shame because we need some good factions in the business lol


----------



## bugsysig (May 23, 2020)

EC3’s new character he’s working on social media is great. Loving the promos building up FTR, Spud and Hennig, too. Could see them coming in in another 2 months or so as an anti-establishment faction that works the middle between the Elite & Inner Circle/Dark Order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Please do not put The Revolt with this guy, Spud and Hennig. Of course AEW would find a way to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## bugsysig (May 23, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Please do not put The Revolt with this guy, Spud and Hennig. Of course AEW would find a way to shoot themselves in the foot.


AEW isn’t doing anything, EC3 is promoting everyone independently, so maybe they could roll with that if they were to sign the lot of them. But I doubt they actually would unless the group wanted to be put together. I doubt EC3 is promoting them without their permission in some way. I don’t see the need to sign Spud or Hennig in general. FTR for sure. EC3 could add something to the heavyweight division. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bugsysig said:


> AEW isn’t doing anything, EC3 is promoting everyone independently, so maybe they could roll with that if they were to sign the lot of them. But I doubt they actually would unless the group wanted to be put together. I doubt EC3 is promoting them without their permission in some way. I don’t see the need to sign Spud or Hennig in general. FTR for sure. EC3 could add something to the heavyweight division.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AEW should stay away from anyone released by the WWE that wasn't already known to be on the way out. Miro Barnyashev and The Revolt. MAYBE Drew Gulak, but I don't really know who he would work with. He's probably better off going to New Japan and working with Zack Sabre, Jr. or something. Or just re-signing with the WWE because then he can work more with Bryan and eventually Tim Thatcher and Oney Lorcan (they would all be stellar matches). 

But yeah, stay away from the guys that were expendable. You might really like them as people, or even talents, but there's a reason they never did much in the WWE. If they want to keep going with this wrestling thing, give them the tap and tell them to go to other promotions to try and find a workable gimmick and create some buzz about themselves first.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> AEW should stay away from anyone released by the WWE that wasn't already known to be on the way out. Miro Barnyashev and The Revolt. MAYBE Drew Gulak, but I don't really know who he would work with. He's probably better off going to New Japan and working with Zack Sabre, Jr. or something. Or just re-signing with the WWE because then he can work more with Bryan and eventually Tim Thatcher and Oney Lorcan (they would all be stellar matches).
> 
> But yeah, stay away from the guys that were expendable. You might really like them as people, or even talents, but there's a reason they never did much in the WWE. If they want to keep going with this wrestling thing, give them the tap and tell them to go to other promotions to try and find a workable gimmick and create some buzz about themselves first.


Umm no one does much in wwe. These guys are not wwe made talent they are self made talent that have been popular outside of wwe. 99 percent of people going through wwe right now cant get over because of wwe and no one else. The system is fucked right now and it seems far from making changes.

People like lee are wwe made talent and that i think is when AEW should have and stay away from


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I can guarantee you that everyone released from their WWE contract is better off now than they were prior to signing. Even guys like Eric Young and EC3. Financially they would have made more money there than they ever did with TNA, and they're going to be able to charge way more for indy appearances when that resumes.


----------



## bugsysig (May 23, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Umm no one does much in wwe. These guys are not wwe made talent they are self made talent that have been popular outside of wwe. 99 percent of people going through wwe right now cant get over because of wwe and no one else. The system is fucked right now and it seems far from making changes.
> 
> People like lee are wwe made talent and that i think is when AEW should have and stay away from


I don’t think WWE used Lee to his full potential. He was basically just a heavy for the Wyatt family the entire time or lumped with Rowan in a tag team. He’s proven already he at least can give a decent promo and not just stand there and look crazy (though he’s decent at that too lol). He did plenty on the Indy scene before WWE too. 

I’d like to see AEW add more ring technicians like Gulak over more “spot monkeys”. Need to have some diversity. But what you said is exactly the reason Gulak should leave. WWE will just keep him with Daniels forever. They’ll team, they’ll feud, they’ll team again, until he’ll be begging for his release so he can go do something else. Like Lee, once Vince sees you as something that’s it. You’re done. No other creative options. 

Vince didn’t see anything in EC3 and he got buried. Maybe he doesn’t have it, but in a brief time in Impact he became the top heel, then the top face. That takes some talent. Only time will tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bugsysig said:


> I don’t think WWE used Lee to his full potential. He was basically just a heavy for the Wyatt family the entire time or lumped with Rowan in a tag team. He’s proven already he at least can give a decent promo and not just stand there and look crazy (though he’s decent at that too lol). He did plenty on the Indy scene before WWE too.
> 
> I’d like to see AEW add more ring technicians like Gulak over more “spot monkeys”. Need to have some diversity. But what you said is exactly the reason Gulak should leave. WWE will just keep him with Daniels forever. They’ll team, they’ll feud, they’ll team again, until he’ll be begging for his release so he can go do something else. Like Lee, once Vince sees you as something that’s it. You’re done. No other creative options.
> 
> ...



What they really need at this point which is the main thing lacking is Mexican wrestlers with that classic style wrestling. Not the spots. That style of compelling in ring wrestling has been missing all over north america for 15 years


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bugsysig said:


> I don’t think WWE used Lee to his full potential. He was basically just a heavy for the Wyatt family the entire time or lumped with Rowan in a tag team. He’s proven already he at least can give a decent promo and not just stand there and look crazy (though he’s decent at that too lol). He did plenty on the Indy scene before WWE too.
> 
> I’d like to see AEW add more ring technicians like Gulak over more “spot monkeys”. Need to have some diversity. But what you said is exactly the reason Gulak should leave. WWE will just keep him with Daniels forever. They’ll team, they’ll feud, they’ll team again, until he’ll be begging for his release so he can go do something else. Like Lee, once Vince sees you as something that’s it. You’re done. No other creative options.
> 
> ...


The Wyatt Family was his best presentation ever. And it is appearing more and more that being in the team with Rowan was where the guy really shined. I mean, I liked his brief 2014 singles run and match with Orton in 2017 as much as the next guy, but the guy's body of work outside that isn't really holding up to that underrated label he got. 

Agree with Gulak, but I'll just say that getting lumped with Daniel Bryan is possibly the best spot in wrestling, hahaha. If I were a wrestler, I'd be dying to feud and/or team with Daniel Bryan. What a fucking treat. 

It doesn't really take talent to be the top guy in TNA.


----------



## bugsysig (May 23, 2020)

The Wood said:


> The Wyatt Family was his best presentation ever. And it is appearing more and more that being in the team with Rowan was where the guy really shined. I mean, I liked his brief 2014 singles run and match with Orton in 2017 as much as the next guy, but the guy's body of work outside that isn't really holding up to that underrated label he got.
> 
> Agree with Gulak, but I'll just say that getting lumped with Daniel Bryan is possibly the best spot in wrestling, hahaha. If I were a wrestler, I'd be dying to feud and/or team with Daniel Bryan. What a fucking treat.
> 
> It doesn't really take talent to be the top guy in TNA.


Haha. I guess that didn’t come out right re: Bryan. Nothing wrong with working with him ever. But we’ve seen how guys get pigeonholed in WWE and he’s better than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

While I agree that AEW shouldn't want to be seen as the island of misfit WWE rejects, I still think they should sign these guys who had an obvious low ceiling in WWE.

Rather than looking at them as WWE failures I look at them as talent that WWE failed.

Brodie, EC3, the Revival, Gulak and even Hennig could be major stars in AEW if they are given a chance to and succeed at performing to their full potential. They all had a low ceiling in WWE.

The New Generation and the Attitude Era in WWF was made up of guys who WCW saw little to nothing in and had a hard low ceiling in WCW.

Austin, Foley, Taker, Triple H, Goldust, Razor Ramon, Diesel and Jericho were all guys who WCW didn't give a real chance to shine and were deemed expendable. WWF gave them the opportunity they were refused in WCW and they all became major stars.

They were not fading stars that were scooped up in the twilight of their careers, they were talent that was never given a real chance.

EC3 and.the rest of these guys fall into that category. It's not like AEW is looking to sign Kane, Sheamus and Big Show.


----------

